# new budgie- say hi!



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

not long home with my new addition...

i'm assuming male, but just checking what you guys think?
i'm also assuming he's still pretty young- the lady only had him a few months before she got bored, so he should get on ok with my wee Winston?







am i right in thinking his colouring/marking is recessive pied?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Nice looking bird...


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

beautiful!! I have a soft spot for budgies! I had one when I was 17. my dad is allergic to feathers and so we werent allowed to have any but he gave in and said that I had to keep him in my bedroom which I did. i came home one evening and he was sitting in the living room with my parents. my dad felt sorry for him and thought he would be lonely and got my mother to bring him down and that is where he stayed lol. after he died my parents got another budgie and she is now 10 years old


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

I love budgies very easy to keep ^^
Yours is lovely very interesting patterns!
Only thing I would add is maybe consider getting him
a bigger cage? From the photos the cage looks quite tiney. 


Could be wrong though :>


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks! 
he's a lovely boy, but very scared of being handled 



Prowl said:


> I love budgies very easy to keep ^^
> Yours is lovely very interesting patterns!
> *Only thing I would add is maybe consider getting him
> a bigger cage? From the photos the cage looks quite tiney. *
> ...


well, i think so to- Winstons cage is about 3ft wide by 1 1/2, so i think it should be big enough for the two of them?

i've actually taken advise and put them together already , and they are sitting chatting away beside one another! it's lovely to see them so happy and relaxed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

3ft sounds plenty big enough ^^


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Prowl said:


> 3ft sounds plenty big enough ^^


awesome! i hate the idea of birds in wee cages, and tbh, i was worrying that wasn't gonna be big enough!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

getting to know each other!!







i love these guys! even though they aren't fans of being handled 
hopefully i'll one day be able to get them a wee brother who has been hand-tamed by their breeder from an early age! :001_wub:

aren't they prweety!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

No harm in making it bigger in the future, bigger is usually better for birds ^^

I adore budgies def one of my faourites so many different colours and you can even buy crested ones now.

I bet some dried meal worms would help tame them


----------



## Mybudgie (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the patterns on him! I have a few budgies myself and I havent seen one with a pattern quite like that, very nice


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

very beautiful my first pet was a budgie, called...............joey


----------



## ButterflyLordette (Nov 3, 2013)

Absaloutely GORGEOUS!


----------

